# 5 month old V in NC shelter



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202093409951839&set=o.350289656917&type=1&theater

In case anyone cane help :'(


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

The picture of this little lad stuck in that kennel is enough to make you weep....lets hope he gets a good home he is so so cute....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, poor little guy!! :'(

Anyone in North Carolina?? Anyone??

I'm not so sure he is a mix, either. There are some purebreds born with white patches on their chests and/or toes... still Vizslas!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Posted this also on the adoptable/rescue sticky thread. I also posted on Facebook with Florida Pointer Rescue in case they can help or at least to get it cross posted. If everyone who sees it shares on their Facebook page we can get the word out quicker. Don't we have any members in NC that can at least foster this boy for a short time to keep him from being put down? I will donate towards his care if someone in that area can go get him. :'(


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

i could spring him, but i can NOT keep him. ideas, anyone?


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

If you can at least save him from being put down tomorrow, that would give some time to find a rescue that will take him. If I was not over 9 hours away, I would go get him myself. Only having until tomorrow just does not give enough time to network him and get him out unless someone nearby can do it right away. I am sure there is a rescue that will take him and between the few of us on this thread, we can find one for him, he just has to get off of death row first :-\. How long could you foster? Is it a situation of only being able to keep him a few days, or could you do a week or two if absolutely needed?


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

No, really. I can't keep him --- I rent from a friend's parents and Lua is only around 5.5 months herself. I had to plead just to get Lua. I can get him out, but I can't keep him.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Emilycn--So, are you saying you could get him out of the shelter, but could not bring him home even for a few days? Just want to make sure I understand exactly what our options are. Any chance you have a friend that loves your V and would consider fostering this one for a short time?

We know some random people within a few hours of Raleigh, I am trying everyone I can think of, but the problem is this is such short notice. :-\


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

MsWhipple,

Do the mods have access to something that would easily sort out member's locations? I tried the map, but it did not work well for me. I am not above contacting any members in the general Raleigh NC area and begging them to foster this boy for a little while until we can get him into rescue .


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Exactly, i could get him out, but i can't keep him at my house. I have friends that love lua, of course, but we're all in grad school, and we all rent. I know carolina blue is in charlotte, nc --- perhaps she could pick him up?


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Sending a PM to Carolinablue as well as VJohn in case he knows someone in rescue in that area. Let's all keep thinking and see if we can come up with something for this poor boy. :-\


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If someone could pick him up and meet me somewhere north of Columbia I could foster him for up to two weeks.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok, I have been on Facebook back and forth on this little guy. Someone from the FB Vizsla group about two hours away in Virginia is going to pick him up tomorrow and will foster as long as needed. I promised to help her find him a home although she admitted there could be a "foster failure" . So, let's hope she is for real (I think so) and is able to follow through tomorrow without issue. I asked her to update as soon as she speaks with the shelter. 

Einspanner,
That is an awesome offer, so let's keep you as a backup if for some reason this falls apart. I think I also might have a fallback with Florida Pointer Rescue because I happened to find a gorgeous 2 year GSP in the same shelter that it sounds like they want.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Awesome! Fingers crossed for the little guy. I'll check the forum frequently tomorrow or you can PM me in case it doesn't work out.


----------



## Rebelbnkr (Oct 30, 2013)

I sure hope the little fellow will escape death. This has me worried sick. Is it definitive that someone will pick him up by tomorrow's deadline??

I just don't get people!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Rebelbnkr--
Yes, someone has committed to pick him up tomorrow. She will call the shelter first thing when they open and let them know she is on the way. It is a person off of the Facebook V forum, so hopefully, she is the real deal. I will post tomorrow on this thread as soon as I know something.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

FLgatorgirl -- Sorry I couldn't respond sooner. To answer your question, I don't think there is a way to sort members by location. If there is, I'm not aware of it.

Thanks to you, and to everyone, for trying to help this little guy!! It sounds like at least he will escape the needle. Once he is out of there, the rest of his life can unfold exactly as it was meant to. He is such a little cutie! If you can, please keep us posted.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

No word yet from the person who committed to call first thing this morning and pick up the pup right away. A number of other people said that this shelter does not answer the phone or return phone calls, so hopefully the foster mama did what I would have done and jumped in the car instead of waiting to hear back. She has a three hour drive, so hopefully that is where she is and will post an update on FB soon so we know this pup is safe.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

There is finally confirmation from the shelter that the pup is still there. They open to the public at 1 and someone from a local rescue is going to be there at 12 to make sure she gets the pup and then she will hand off to the new foster mama who is heading there now and sounds like she should get there around one. So far, so good.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It sounds promising!!  Thanks for posting, FLgatorgirl!

I'll tell you what... If I lived anywhere near that shelter, I would be there in a heartbeat, and Willie would have a brand, new younger brother. That is one cute puppy dog! ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow awesome job Flgatorgirl getting things done for this little guy! I have been checking in between work and school and the updates were uplifting! That little dog looks like such a cutie (so does the GSP!). I hope they both make it out safely as find a home that will give them endless love and attention! So sad to see all the dogs in that shelter - so many less than a year old 
Great work, again!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Gosh, I cannot even remotely take the credit. It was a whole group of people working together on Facebook and just trying to get the word out and then work with anyone who offered to help. 

Foster mama should be there soon and is going to post an update and hopefully picture which I will post here. Looks like she might also temporary foster another pup that came in with this boy until transport can be made to NY where someone wants to adopt him. I know they did manage to get a three day reprieve on the other pup and I think a few others that were networked on Facebook. This shelter apparently only holds dogs 72 hours when they are full :'(. 

Going to check with Florida Pointer and see how they are making out on the GSP. I might have to consider fostering him since I have sent them a lot of GSPs lately!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

The V pup was adopted by another person waiting in line at the shelter. Foster mama let him go ahead and take it so she could save the other pup that came in at the same time. She gave him her contact info in case for some reason it does not work out, she will take the pup. So, two pups rescued plus hopefully the GSP and a lab mix. All from one Facebook thread that started last night!! ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow! I love a happy ending!! ;D ;D ;D

Hoping the other dogs at the shelter fare as well.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank goodness! The one time I'm traveling on biz.. I have been sick over this today. Glad all are safe!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

From the looks of it to me, the other pup picked up by the foster is his litter mate. They came in together and are the same age, but the littermate is almost all white with a brownish red patch over his eye. His head looks just like the V mix pup's head. My bet is a V and English Pointer litter. Anyway they are both safe as well as the lab mix. Have not heard on the GSP, but two rescues are involved, so I am sure someone will get him.

Wish we could save them all. :-\ It sounds unfair to all of the other equally awesome pups, but it is especially hard for me to see a V in a bad situation in need of rescue. I see my girl in each of them. I have to go snuggle with her now............


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The new owner posted some pics of Harnett on FB. Looks like he's settling in just fine! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201538878057950&set=pcb.10152086163538699&type=1&theater


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

This is so wonderful!!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I saw the FB post and pics earlier today. I am glad they joined the FB group and updated everyone on this pup since so many people were involved in making sure this pup was safe.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

FLgatorgirl said:


> I saw the FB post and pics earlier today. I am glad they joined the FB group and updated everyone on this pup since so many people were involved in making sure this pup was safe.


It was great seeing everyone come together for these guys. I was sad for a moment when I realized I wouldn't get to foster him, but seeing him getting some love from his new family is way better. Looks like his littermate is doing well, too!


----------

